# New Age Thread



## Greg (Sep 21, 2008)

Some new members so I figured I'd start a new age thread.

35 here.


----------



## Terry (Sep 21, 2008)

48 in a couple of weeks.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 21, 2008)

40, damn last thing I remember I was 25.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 21, 2008)

51, going on 18


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 21, 2008)

I thought this was going to be a "new age" thread rather than a new "age thread". I was entering this thread ready to barf and make fun of Greg :lol:

30 next month.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 21, 2008)

29...I just pulled out another white hair


----------



## severine (Sep 21, 2008)

On Oct 2nd I will be.... celebrating the 2nd anniversary of my 29th birthday. 

_(I'll be 31)  Shhhhhh!_


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 21, 2008)

38


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 21, 2008)

35


----------



## andyzee (Sep 21, 2008)

51 going on 72


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 21, 2008)

41 for a couple more days


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 21, 2008)

65 going on 35 -- i friggin wish


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 21, 2008)

turned 44 last week.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 21, 2008)

39


----------



## andyzee (Sep 21, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> 39




Damn, you don't look a day under 45! :lol:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 21, 2008)

8.5 in dog years. How old am I?

Note: It is a common belief that 1 human year is equal to 7 dog years. That is not very accurate, since dogs reach adulthood within the first couple of years. The formula used above is from a canine expert and is a bit more accurate. (as accurate as one can judge these things)

The formula is: 10.5 dog years per human year for the first 2 years, then 4 dog years per human year for each year after.


----------



## Mildcat (Sep 21, 2008)

39, my age finally passed my IQ. :dunce: I think my IQ dropped a few more points trying to figure out Moe's math. ;-)


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 21, 2008)

I am the youngest!  22


----------



## Paul (Sep 21, 2008)

John Tesh


----------



## rueler (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm 33.


----------



## Phillycore (Sep 21, 2008)

35


----------



## skibum9995 (Sep 21, 2008)

24


----------



## hardline (Sep 21, 2008)

33


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 21, 2008)

hardline said:


> 33



Wow, I thought you were much younger.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 21, 2008)

35


----------



## hardline (Sep 21, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Wow, I thought you were much younger.



what hell is that suposed to mean.:smile:


----------



## Philpug (Sep 21, 2008)

My mother tells people that her baby is 538 months old.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 21, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I am the youngest!  22



No you're not. Both Zand and MillerM (High Schoolers) got you beat and maybe Austin too.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 21, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> No you're not. Both Zand and MillerM (High Schoolers) got you beat and maybe Austin too.



But have they posted?????:grin:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 21, 2008)

hardline said:


> what hell is that suposed to mean.:smile:



Nothing bad.  I guess it was in my mind because of all of the parties you set up.  I was guessing mid-high twenties.


----------



## hardline (Sep 21, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Nothing bad.  I guess it was in my mind because of all of the parties you set up.  I was guessing mid-high twenties.



if i was in my mid twenties i would just be partying. now i am the responsible one who makes everything happen smoothly.


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 21, 2008)

36, soon to be 37.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 21, 2008)

*.......*

54


----------



## bvibert (Sep 21, 2008)

18


----------



## Philpug (Sep 21, 2008)

bvibert said:


> 18



18 what?


----------



## severine (Sep 21, 2008)

bvibert said:


> 18


He said your age, not your IQ. :dunce:


----------



## Sky (Sep 21, 2008)

53

Wa-Loaf...when did you turn 40?  Does this affect your NASTAR handicap or what?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 21, 2008)

severine said:


> He said your age, not your IQ. :dunce:



Doh, 56 then.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 21, 2008)

Sky said:


> 53
> 
> Wa-Loaf...when did you turn 40?  Does this affect your NASTAR handicap or what?



May 1st. And yes this bumps me up a category. So more gold, hopefully.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 21, 2008)

WoodCore said:


> 36, soon to be 37.



I'm with WoodCore on this one too!


----------



## kid3 (Sep 21, 2008)

47 sigh....


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 21, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Damn, you don't look a day under 45! :lol:


Go take some pics of your blisters will ya...:smash: You going to be around K this season?


----------



## krisskis (Sep 21, 2008)

41....ewwwww


----------



## andyzee (Sep 22, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> Go take some pics of your blisters will ya...:smash: You going to be around K this season?




Very little, didn't get a season pass since we weren't sure how my wife will be after her injury. So we'll be free agents this year.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 22, 2008)

20 years younger than Yanni.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 22, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> I thought this was going to be a "new age" thread rather than a new "age thread". I was entering this thread ready to barf and make fun of Greg :lol:
> 
> 30 next month.



I thought the exact same thing as Steeze had posted his 80's stoke thread and well Greg's taste in music for his ski videos centers around recent teeny bopper punkish/rockish pop :lol:  So, I thought this was his return serve to that thread. :lol:


Today is my Larry Bird birthday.  I am now 33


----------



## Vortex (Sep 22, 2008)

43. Plugging along.


----------



## danny p (Sep 22, 2008)

27


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 22, 2008)

Wait- this isn't the "Count to 1 Million" thread?


----------



## WJenness (Sep 22, 2008)

27

-w


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 22, 2008)

andyzee said:


> 51 going on 72



you might look 72 but you act like you are in your in your 20s.  ;-)


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 22, 2008)

31


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 22, 2008)

JEEZ I'm MONDO Depressed now after re-reading this thread !!!!!!!!!!!!

 AT 65 I AM OLDER THAN DIRT  and could be like most of YOUR DAD's and maybe  for some of your grandad's 

MAN- where the hell did the time go ?? I still don't know what the hell i want to do WHEN/IF I ever grow up


----------



## andyzee (Sep 22, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> you might look 72 but you act like you are in your in your 20s. ;-)


 

Gee, thanks! I think


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 22, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Gee, thanks! I think



the looking 72 was a joke.  acting like you are in your 20s, that i respect.  looking forward to some skiing with you guys this season.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 22, 2008)

38


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 22, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> JEEZ I'm MONDO Depressed now after re-reading this thread !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> AT 65 I AM OLDER THAN DIRT  and could be like most of YOUR DAD's and maybe  for some of your grandad's
> 
> MAN- where the hell did the time go ?? I still don't know what the hell i want to do WHEN/IF I ever grow up



Most 65 year old aren't on the internet..my Dad is 60 years old and he's never posted on an internet forum..he can check the weather and golf scores but that's about it..


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 22, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> JEEZ I'm MONDO Depressed now after re-reading this thread !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> AT 65 I AM OLDER THAN DIRT  and could be like most of YOUR DAD's and maybe  for some of your grandad's
> 
> MAN- where the hell did the time go ?? I still don't know what the hell i want to do WHEN/IF I ever grow up


Jeeze, gramps. My dad hasn't even hit retirement age yet. :lol:


----------



## Sky (Sep 22, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> JEEZ I'm MONDO Depressed now after re-reading this thread !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> AT 65 I AM OLDER THAN DIRT  and could be like most of YOUR DAD's and maybe  for some of your grandad's
> 
> MAN- where the hell did the time go ?? I still don't know what the hell i want to do WHEN/IF I ever grow up



Don't worry Warp Daddy...it will come to you when the time is right!

I've got kids older than some of these guys as well....don't give a second thought.

Hope the vaca was good.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 22, 2008)

I thought this was going to be about Enya..freaking tease!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 22, 2008)

Warp you're lucky...most 65 year olds aren't retired..remember if you ever want to go back to work..you can always be a Wal-Mart greeter..lol


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 22, 2008)

Sky said:


> Don't worry Warp Daddy...it will come to you when the time is right!
> 
> I've got kids older than some of these guys as well....don't give a second thought.
> 
> Hope the vaca was good.



THANKS BIG MAN !!  the vacation was super 


 I was just havin' fun with this topic .

 I'm just fine with who and what i am .Frankly age  to me is but a number and in the words of the guru " it don't mean SHEEEIT"   "tude is everything


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 22, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Warp you're lucky...most 65 year olds aren't retired..remember if you ever want to go back to work..you can always be a Wal-Mart greeter..lol



STEEZEMEISTER  !!! 

 hell i  was retired at 51 yrs and 9 months but who's counting

No more werkin 4 da man for this lad -- it's play time now ( time for adolescence with $$)


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 22, 2008)

45 hopefully helps me hit the nasty-R gold this year


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 22, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Warp you're lucky...most 65 year olds aren't retired..



My parents retired long before that.  Dad at 54, and mom at 55.  They were teachers.


----------



## hardline (Sep 22, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> My parents retired long before that.  Dad at 54, and mom at 55.  They were teachers.



i am not working past 45. well at least not in my current job.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 23, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> My parents retired long before that.  Dad at 54, and mom at 55.  They were teachers.



lucky....got out at a good time much like Wall Street worker who retired four months ago :lol:  Without another source of income, I'd say it's a safe bet that a none college teacher retiring before 65 is a thing of the past.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 23, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> lucky....got out at a good time much like Wall Street worker who retired four months ago :lol:  Without another source of income, I'd say it's a safe bet that a none college teacher retiring before 65 is a thing of the past.



Both elementary teachers.  My mom would have happily kept teaching for a few more years, but could not turn down the retirement bonus.  Her district wants to get rid of the high salary teachers for younger ones, so they made some nice offers.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 23, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> My parents retired long before that.  Dad at 54, and mom at 55.  They were teachers.



Nice..teaching is one of the few professions where there's still a pension.


----------



## cbcbd (Sep 23, 2008)

I look 24, have a demeanor of 40, nonchalance of 50, could easily be a 70ish hermit, the Chinese would say I am 31, Pope Gregory would say I'm 30.


----------

